# Platzhalter, aber wie?



## Hattrix (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

auf meiner Homepage http://www.hattr-x.de habe ich links und rechts jeweils den statischen Bereich. Leider sind sie unterschiedlich lang (height), und dadurch entsteht jetzt z.B. rechts unter "Umfragen" eine kleine Lücke.

Da ja kein height-Wert definiert ist (auch so bleiben soll), wie kann ich ein Bild einbauen, dass genau dieses Differenz füllt?

Anmerkung: Dies müsste auf beiden Seiten eingefügt werden, da später mal die linke Seite kürzer sein kann, als die rechte Seite!


----------



## Amr0d (6. Februar 2007)

Also ich bin noch neu in HTML deswegen hätte ich es jetzt simplerweise mit margin-top gelöst, oder das Kästchen einfach größer gemacht


----------



## Hattrix (6. Februar 2007)

Naja, das Problem daran ist, dass man wissen muss, wie groß die eine und die andere Menüleiste ist!?


----------



## Maik (6. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, von welcher Lücke du sprichst?

Dass die Inhalte der beiden Spalten nicht immer die gleiche Höhe besitzen, liegt wohl in der Natur der Sache.

Also, wozu soll das Bild gut sein?


----------



## Hattrix (6. Februar 2007)

Das Bild soll halt die Lücke schließen.

Ist da Programmiertechnisch nix möglich?


----------



## Maik (6. Februar 2007)

Tut mir leid, aber ich sehe da keine Lücke.

Wie gesagt, dass die Inhalte der beiden Spalten nicht immer gleich hoch sind, lässt sich auch nicht mit einem Bild  ausgleichen.


----------



## Malaxo (6. Februar 2007)

Bei mir im FF und im IE 6 auch nix von einer Lücke mach mal Printscreen


----------



## Hattrix (6. Februar 2007)

?
Links ist doch unter der Box "Sonstiges" eine große Lücke, genauso auf der rechten Seite unter "Umfragen"! Die soll durch ein Bild aufgefüllt werden. Aber immer so, dass das Bild, in der Höhe, gleich aufhört.


----------



## Malaxo (6. Februar 2007)

Axo... du meinst nach den Boxen da im Hintergrund soll ein Bild hinein kommen damit das dort nicht so Leer ist?

Wiso nicht eine neue Box die nur ein Bild beinhaltet und sich dem der Content grösse an passt in der Mitte? ist doch machbar, oder versteh ich dich immer noch nicht?

Hilfe evt.:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/css/255179-design-schlicht.html


----------



## Maik (6. Februar 2007)

Wenn das Layout eine fixe Breite besäße, könntest du mit der "Faux-Columns-Technik" arbeiten, damit die Spalten unabhängig von ihrem Inhalt immer die gleiche Höhe besitzen.


----------



## Hattrix (6. Februar 2007)

Soll nicht unabhängig von Ihrem Inhalt gleich sein. Es sollte so sein, wie ich sagte!


----------



## Maik (6. Februar 2007)

Mir ist nicht ganz klar, was sich durch eine Grafik an dem unterschiedlichen Abstand zum unteren Rand verändern soll? Die Lücke wird dadurch auch nicht kleiner bzw. gleicht sich dadurch auch nicht der anderen an.


----------



## Malaxo (6. Februar 2007)

Ich hab das so verstanden das die Grafik den leeren Abstand füllen sollte. Wenn das so ist wird dir mein Link den ich oben gepostet habe weiter helfen. Sonst verstehe ich dich auch nicht, sorry.


----------



## Hattrix (6. Februar 2007)

Das Bild ist 1pixel groß und soll eben beide Seite gleiche Abstände machen. Das untere mit dem Copyright usw. fällt danach weg, wenn eben das Funktioniert, was ich gern will!


----------



## Maik (6. Februar 2007)

Tut mir leid, aber ich glaube, du willst nicht verstehen, dass sich die unterschiedlichen Abstände auch durch eine Grafik nicht in Luft auflösen lassen.

Derzeit ist der Hintergrund taubenblau und mit einer Grafik wäre er meinetwegen weiss, aber das unterschiedliche Höhenmaß bliebe dann dennoch erhalten.


----------



## Hattrix (6. Februar 2007)

Naja, und die Grafik soll das ausgleichen! D.h. die Grafik soll nur platziert werden, aber am Menü ändert sich nichts.

Edit:
Die Grafik soll eben Platzerhalter spielen!


----------



## Maik (6. Februar 2007)

Und woher soll die Grafik in der einen Spalte wissen, wie hoch die Differenz zum Inhalt  der gegenüberliegenden Spalte ist?


----------



## Hattrix (6. Februar 2007)

Genau das ist meine Frage!


----------

